# Hilfe bei der Teichumgestaltung



## gartenfreek (31. Jan. 2012)

Hallo liebe Teich- und Gartenfreunde,
nachdem ich bereits vor über einem Jahr meinen ersten Vorstoß zur Änderung meines bestehenden Gartenteiches aufgrund persönlicher Widrigkeiten aufgegeben bzw. verschoben habe, kann ich nun in die konkrete Planungsphase eintreten. Basierend auf die im Forum gefundenen Fachbeiträge habe ich nun meine Vorstellungen getroffen und in der beiliegenden Entwurfsskizze umgesetzt.
So bald das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich mit dem Vorhaben der Umgestaltung beginnen.
In diesem Zusammenhang wäre ich für konkrete Anregungen, Hinweisen oder Bedenken in die eine oder andere Richtung der routinierten Kenner der Materie sehr dankbar.  

Die Ausgangssituation siehe unter der URL

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29075

Danke und Grüße
Manfred


----------



## Moderlieschenking (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Teichumgestaltung*

Hallo Manfred,
anhand Deiner Skizze kann man nicht besonders viel erkennen.
Die Masse sind ja nicht viel größer als Dein bestehender Teich.
Von der Aufteilung her ist das schon in Ordnung, da ich anhand Deiner alten Beiträge
aber weis, wieviel Platz Du theoretisch hättest, wäre ich persönlich etwas großzügiger
gewesen mit dem Teichumbau.
Ich denke es soll ja ein naturnaher Teich bleiben - deshalb würde ich speziell die Pflanzen-
bereiche und auch den Ufergraben noch großzügiger gestalten.
Achte auch beim Anlegen der Pflanzterassen - dass diese wirklich nach aussen hängen -
um ein abrutschen des Substrates in tiefere Regionen zu verhindern.
Mach doch bei Gelegenheit nochmals eine schärfere Skizze und stelle doch nochmals
ein/zwei Fotos vom Istzustand ein.

LG Markus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Teichumgestaltung*

Hallo Manfred,

auf deiner Zeichnung ist wirklich nicht viel zu erkennen. 
Was meine Empfehlung wäre, eine Viereckform geschickt zum Teich zu formen. Bei Deinem Schuh hast Du jede Menge Verschnitt von gute Teichfolie. 
Die Ecken kannst Du gut für die Uferzonengestaltung nutzen, so erhält der Teich an sich letzlich eine z.B. Schuhform.
so z.B:
 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## gartenfreek (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Teichumgestaltung*

*Hallo miteinander,*
erstmals vielen Dank für eure ersten Gedanken. Nun, bei der Erstanlage des Teiches  im Jahre 1992 habe ich dessen Lage aufgrund des relativ neutralen Geländeniveaus so ausgewählt. Später kam dann der Pavillon hinzu, so dass sich an dieser Ecke meines Gartens diese Einheit nach und nach ergeben hat. Meiner Auffassung zufolge ist dies von der gestalterischen Gesamtbetrachtung her gesehen auch nicht ganz falsch, so mal ich die Zufahrt zu den Baumreihen links vom Pavillon mit ldw. Maschinen und Geräten offen halten wollte. Eine völlige Verlegung und Neuanlage scheue ich aufgrund des enormen Aufwands, weshalb ich nun gezwungen bin diese Einheit in modifizierter Weise beizubehalten. So möchte ich den Teich als Naturteich in dieser Ecke belassen, wobei ich über Form und die detailierte Gestaltung über jede Meinung ausgesprochen dankbar bin.

*@Thomas*
Stimmt, obwohl ich mit der Unterbringung der 4-Eck-Form gewisse Probleme bekomme. Die Terrassenabstufung finde ich interessant und optimal

Meiner Planung zufolge würde der Teich um rund 4 Meter verlängert und auch eine gewisse Erweiterung in seiner Breite erhalten.   
Die Büsche entlang des Zaunes (Sanddorn) möchte ich als Begrenzung beibehalten, die Bodenfläche bis zum angedachten Ufergraben mit Flies auslegen und mit Kies oder Rindenmulch belegen. 
Am südl. Ende (Höhe Pavillon) ist eine Flachzone angedacht und im Anschluss daran möchte ich einen Naturwall mit Bepflanzung aufschütten. Eventl. werde ich aus einem oberhalb des Grundstückes verlaufenden Graben Wasser entnehmen und in einem Schlauch als ständigen Zulauf verlegen. 

Danke
Manfred

*Skizzenerklärung*
A = Ufergraben,  0 bis 80 cm Breite
B = Flachzone
C = 1. Zone (Sumpf)        8 – 20 cm Tiefe
D = 2. Zone                       bis 50 cm Tiefe
E = 3. Zone (Seerosen)   60 – 80 cm Tiefe
F = Tiefenzone		110 – 130 cm Tiefe


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Teichumgestaltung*

Hallo Manfred,
nun kann man die Maße viel besser erkennen - danke.


> Eine völlige Verlegung und Neuanlage scheue ich aufgrund des enormen Aufwands, weshalb ich nun gezwungen bin diese Einheit in modifizierter Weise beizubehalten. So möchte ich den Teich als Naturteich in dieser Ecke belassen,


das würde ich auch so machen, ich meinte nur einfach alles etwas größer, aber da du
den Rest der Wiese mit landwirtschaftlichen Maschinen nutzt kann ich dies schon nach-
vollziehen.
Generell ist deine Planung so weit in Ordnung - ich persönlich hätte lediglich den 50 cm
Tiefenbereich großzügiger gemacht, da bei mir viele kleinwüchsige Seerosen auf dieser
Tiefe stehen - und wie bereits oben erwähnt den Ufergraben auch noch viel größer
gestaltet - aber das ist Geschmacksache. 
Mir persönlich gefällt halt der Ufergraben ausgesprochen gut und darin wachsen die Pflanzen
einfach anders als direkt im Teich.
Willst Du auch Fische einsetzen ?

LG Markus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Teichumgestaltung*

Hallo Manfred,

ohne viele Worte habe ich mal in Deinem Entwurf drin rum gekritzelt. 
Die Stufung würde ich chaotisch machen, sonst sieht alles so gleichförmig aus (Saubere ordentliche Kanten. 
Wie Markus schon sagte würde ich auch ein Stück tiefer gehen. 1,00 Meter- 1,20 Meter.

 
 

Die Kanten sind zu gerade, das muß ja so nicht sein. Ich habe Deinen Schuh halbwegs erhalten.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## gartenfreek (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Teichumgestaltung*

Hallo Markus
hallo Thomas,
erst einmal recht herzlichen Dank für Euren Zuspruch, Rat und vor allem Eure Mühe. Vorne weg muss ich mich erst einmal entschuldigen, da ich einige Tage keine Reaktion zeigte. Mein PC ging in die Knie, musste einen neuen kaufen, dann setzte noch der Router aus. Na, ich glaub, da erzähle ich euch nichts Neues. 

Eure HInweise sind wirklich hervorragend und ich werde alle in meiner Planung 1 : 1 übernehmen. Begeistert bin von Thoma's Entwurf. Genau so werde ich das machen. Nochmals Danke hierfür. 

@Markus
Seither hatten wir der Kinder wegen Goldfische. Künftig werde wir darauf verzichten.

So nun noch einige Fragen zur konkreten Umsetzung. Den Uferdamm möchte ich, da es gewachsener Boden ist, formgerecht ausstechen, nach Möglichkeit und, sofern ich das richtig deutet, etwa um 2 bis 3 cm über dem Teichniveau erhöhen und mit einem Vlies überziehen. Ich denke, dass eine Breite der Dammes von 10 - 15 cm reichen würden. Entlang und außerhalb des Ufergrabens habe ich vor zur Entwässerung einen Drainageschlauch zu verlegen und an einen Kanal anschließen.  
Auf Dämmmaterial werde ich wohl auch verzichten. Unter der jetztigen Folie hatte ich vor 20 Jahren einen ausgedienten Teppichboden eingebracht. Vermutlich werde ich wieder auf dieses Material der Kosten wegen zurückgreifen. Eventl. kann ich noch Teile der jetzigen Folie retten und ebenfalls zur Dämmung verwenden. 
Ursprünglich hatte ich vor die Arbeiten mit einem Minibagger auszuführen. Nach reiflicher Überlegung, so glaube ich, werde ich aber nun mal mit der Hand anfangen. Ein Bagger reißt alles grob auf und dann tue ich mich sicherlich mit der formgerechten Gestaltung etwas schwerer. Man wird sehen.
Weitere Fragen werden sich vermutlich zu gegebener Zeit einstellen. Euch gebührt nochmals mein bester Dank. 

LG
Manfred


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Teichumgestaltung*

Hallo Manfred, 
das mit dem ausgedienten Teppichboden hab ich schon von mehreren gelesen und erfüllt
den Zweck genauso. Ich habe bei mir auch einen Filz verwendet, die fallen bei uns bei der
Arbeit an und sind ideal als Unterbaumaterial.
Auch die alten Folie kannst Du drinnen lassen oder wieder unten verbauen.
Ich habe bei mir die alte Folie für den Ufergraben verwendet.
Den Damm kannst du natürlich gleich vom gewachsenen Boden ausarbeiten - falls die
Höhe genau stimmt - ansonsten musst Du halt angleichen.
Mein erster Damm war zw. 30 und 40 cm breit inzwischen habe ich ihn auf ca. 20 cm 
verschmälert und auch bei der Höhe würde ich Dir so 3 - 5 cm raten.
Ich habe auch alles mit der Hand gegraben - das geht schon und vor allem nacharbeiten
muss man sowieso mit der Hand.
Dann wünsch ich Dir viel Erfolg und einen zeitigen Baubeginn bei Deinem neuen Projekt.
LG Markus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Teichumgestaltung*

Hallo Manfred,


so macht doch ein Forum Spaß, wenn man jemanden einen guten Tipp geben kann und im Gegenzug unzählige Tipps erhält.

Du hast geschieben, das der Teich 4 meter breit werden soll. Das bekommst Du mit eine Baumarktfolie nicht hin, die verkaufen in aller Regel nur 6 meter.

kurz die Berechnung der Foliengröße: 2 x Teichtiefe 1,50 = 3 Meter + Verschnitt ergeben max 3 Meter Teichbreite. Die nächste Standardgröße liegt bei 8 Metern, somit kannst Du den Teich 5 Meter breit planen, was ich Dir empfehlen würde.

Weil:
Wenn Du den Teich mit Substrat (Kies, Sand, Lehm,...) füllen willst, so dass man keine Folie mehr sieht muß der Teich sehr flach auf 1,50 tiefe gehen und das brauch Platz.

Die Stufungen die ich hingekritzlet habe sind nur mal fix aus der Hand. Du mußt  wirklich genau rechnen und überlegen, wenn Du keine Folie mehr sehen willst.

 

Je flacher um so besser, dann rutscht Dir das Substrat weniger ab.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## gartenfreek (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Teichumgestaltung*

Hallo Thomas,
du verwöhnst mich ja richtig. Bin aber ehrlich gesagt richtig froh darüber. Du beantwortest regelrecht in voreilender Weise meine noch offenen Fragen. Hierfür meinen herzlichen Dank.

Nun lassen wir mal die Eiszeit vorübergehen und dann werde ich sicherlich auf dein Fachwissen zurückgreifen, sofern ich darf. 

Grüße
Manfred


----------



## gartenfreek (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Teichumgestaltung*

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,
nachdem die Eiszeit vorbeigezogen ist und das frühlingshafte Wetter die günstigen Rahmenbedingungen schaffte, habe ich mein Vorhaben in die Tat umgesetzt. Minibagger, Abfuhr des Materials, Gestaltung des Teichprofils, Einlegen der Folie und Setzen eines Ablaufschachtes mit Drainageanschluss bin ich nun mit der Befüllung des "Loches" beschäftigt. Bereits den 3. Tag führe ich über 100 m aus einem vorbeifließenden Graben das Wasser über einen Gartenschlauch ein. Momentan sind rechnerisch 13 m3 eingeflossen.

Nun konkret zu meinen Fragen.
1. Mit welchem Subtrat wird eigentlich der Ufergraben befüllt. Konnte Allerlei in den Fachbeiträgen lesen, aber nichts über ein geeignetes Material. Soll ich spezielle Teicherde, Torf oder einfach ganz normalen Humus einbringen? Was meinen die versierten Kenner der Materie hierzu.
2. Wie sieht es mit der Bepflanzung aus. Soll ich ein angebotenes Sortiment in einem der Onlin-Shops erwerben. Kostet wohl ein paar Euro, aber mit dieser Option hätte ich halt eine gewisse Vielfalt.

Um hilfereichende Antworten wäre ich dankbar

Danke und Grüße
Manfred


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Teichumgestaltung*

Hallo Manfred,

ich hab bei mir im Ufergraben ganz normalen Humus verwendet, das funktioniert einwandfrei
und kostet nichts. Ich hab auch einiges an 8/16 Kiesrollierung eingebracht - damit der Boden
sich nicht so verdichtet.
Bei mir im Ufergraben hab ich ein paar tiefere Stellen mit Wasser gelassen - einen Art 
Miniteich. Diese Stellen nutzen im zeitigen Frühjahr die Grasfrösche um darin abzulaichen.

Zu den Pflanzen:

Das kann man machen wie man will.
Eine breite Produktpalette bietet unser Werner ( Nymphaion) aus dem Forum an.
Viele bestellen auch bei NG - auch andere Anbieter in der Bucht haben oft gute
Angebote.
Ich erwisch mich auch ab und zu in Baumärkten etwas zu kaufen.
Auch bieten ab und zu hier im Flohmarkt - Teichbesitzer ihre Pflanzen an.
Also wie Du siehst  gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.
Vor allem kauf nicht zu viel am Anfang ein, denn viele Pflanzen wuchern ganz schön
und spätestens in 2 Jahren bist Du dann schon wieder fleißig am ausdünnen.

LG Markus


----------



## gartenfreek (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Teichumgestaltung*

Hallo Markus,
danke für deine Ratschläge, die haben mir wirklich weitergeholfen. Bin momentan dabei, normalen Mutterboden, wie von dir geraten, in den Ufergraben zu kippen. Auch habe ich zwischenzeitlich ein Angebot von der teichpflanzenzentrale vorliegen. 160 Pflanzen für 128 Euro. Zumindest den Preis finde ich in Ordnung (im Gegensatz zu NG) - über die Leistung bzw. Qualität kann ich noch keine Aussage machen.
Anbei noch ein paar Fotos vom Umbau

LG Manfred


----------



## gartenfreek (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Teichumgestaltung*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
so, nun bin ich mit meiner Teichumgestaltung soweit am Ende und möchte Euch hieran bildlich teilhaben lassen. Ob gelungen oder nicht überlasse ich dem Betrachter - die Meinungen gehen hierbei bekanntlich oft weit auseinander. Auf jeden Fall wollen wir gegenseitig unser Wissen und gewonnenen Erfahrungen austauschen.  
Mein Teich ist mit Pflanzen von "Ali" belegt und alles ist angegangen. Bin wohl zufrieden. Die erste Seerose hat bereits ihre Knospe geöffnet. Was noch fehlt ist die Ufermattensaat. Leider konnte ich das Passende noch nicht finden. Eventl. kann mir jemand über eine mögliche Bezugsquelle Rat geben. Bei Naturagard bin ich nicht gewillt wegen 3 Päckchen 7,80 Euro Versandgebühren zu bezahlen.

Grüße u. schönes Wochenende
Manfred


----------



## Mops (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Teichumgestaltung*

Wow, also ich find´s schick. 

Sieht richtig einladen aus zum entspannen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Teichumgestaltung*

Hallo Manfred,

richtig schön geworden.
Ich kaufe auch keine fertige Ufermattensaat mehr, nur noch Einzelsamen.
Anbieten würden sich da __ gelbe Gauklerblume und Kuckuckslichtnelken.
Ich bestelle meinen Samen da http://stores.ebay.de/Chiemgauer-Saatgut

LG Markus


----------

